# SRAM RED Scratching



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

Does anyone notice that their SRAM RED scratches much easier than other components. I feel like every time I lean the handlebars against something and pull them anyway, there's a small scuff on the shifter. Same with the cranks in the event I dont get into them probably. Just wondering if anyone else had this experience, and if they're touching this stuff up or just leaving it. 

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

i just try and make an effort to not lean the bike so that the shifters are not touching.


----------



## Campag12 (Jul 31, 2008)

Were were all there once. I say do what you've been doing with all new gears and eventually they'll be "old enough" to not attract your constant attention. There's some advantage to riding worn old gears I think. 



mobileops said:


> Does anyone notice that their SRAM RED scratches much easier than other components. I feel like every time I lean the handlebars against something and pull them anyway, there's a small scuff on the shifter. Same with the cranks in the event I dont get into them probably. Just wondering if anyone else had this experience, and if they're touching this stuff up or just leaving it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Justin


----------

